# Gimmick or Worthwhile?



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

Is this worth it or just a good mark up?


----------



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

Ooops.

http://www.cityaquaticscardiff.co.uk/st ... b-846.html


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I personally like the product, it sells for $28 US here, but I can usually get it for $10/bag at club auctions.


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

I used the gravel from the same company. I like it.


----------



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

So would it be benificial over Standard Play Sand?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I bought expensive stuff initially and after many years migrated to pool filter sand (cheap stuff).


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ardandy said:


> So would it be benificial over Standard Play Sand?


It's hard to say, play sand varies by region, and around here it contains a lot of clay and gets clumpy and/or muddy in the tank. It's not worth my trouble to try washing it, I just buy the stuff for aquariums and give it a quick rinse. As DJ said, if PFS is available and you like the color of it, it is a cheaper alternative, probably half the price or less.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep standard playsand=filter killer. Pfs is the cheapest route to go. If you want color do a 50/50 mix.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Flippercon said:


> Yep standard playsand=filter killer. Pfs is the cheapest route to go. If you want color do a 50/50 mix.


+1 this is what i did in my SA tank.. Went with 50 pounds of PFS (White or clear they call it) then added 20 pounds of Tan Cichlid sand

Here is a pic


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

yep PFS is the best way to go. $10 for a 50 lb bag even here in Canada.


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would not say that Pool Filter Sand is the best way to go. Cheapest? Probably. But it comes in white, white, and white. So if you like white then it is the "best" way to go.

Anyone use the CaribSea Sunset Gold sand?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

metro6775 said:


> I would not say that Pool Filter Sand is the best way to go. Cheapest? Probably. But it comes in white, white, and white. So if you like white then it is the "best" way to go.
> 
> Anyone use the CaribSea Sunset Gold sand?


Yes white or tan. I have mixed pfs with colored sand and it turns out nice. Also the size of the grains is a plus and it doesn't stir up as easy as other sands. I have multiple types of sand in 8 tanks at the moment. From pfs to moon sand. For looks I would Go with the moon sand first. I have mixed pfs with black marine sand and get that nice pepper look. For function I would say they do the same thing across the board except playsand (stirs up way to easy and looks almost muddy). For price pfs all the way. Just read around about pfs I'm sure there are many other members who agree.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME PFS is sand-colored and not white. But yes, if you want colors it's not your best option.

Can't beat the cost and natural look and utility in the tank (fish like it and easier to clean).


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree. PFS I use is heavy enough it just drops right down to the bottom. It dosent float around and cloud up the water, and looks natural.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I think colors are overrated. I splurged and got black sand in one of my tanks, and the poo shows up and looks just as yucky as the cheap PFS. I need a poo colored sand, apparently. But I don't think PFS looks white...it looks like a natural sandy bottom. It is by far the easiest to clean and will not clog filters.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Stay away from play sand. It's muddy, dirty, normally has other debris in it, and will keep your water cloudy. PFS FTW!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i agree. and just a heads up but you could check with a local pool company for other brands of sand available.. i assume anything relatively inert would work out great as substrate (sand wise) so really its wat is available to you.. personally i swear by the lane Mt. silica sand. works great and has that offtan coloration to it. plus when its dirty it looks dirty so its easy to spot cleanup areas.. GL to ya in w.e u choose


----------



## treym563 (Apr 23, 2011)

Another vote for PFS. It looks nice and I can't even tell when there is fish poo on it (until I vacuum). PFS around here (Minnesota) looks like regular sand.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Pool filter sand is the way I go. :dancing:


----------

